# I want to see pictures!!!



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hey guys!! this is allie!!:]
well i am really bored right now.... so im kinda makin this thing to intertain me:]] lol

i want to see a pic of u and your hore when u first got him/her.... and a recent photo of u guys together!! 
please dont post to many photos!! like 4 or somethin k??? lol
heres mine!! 
im 7 here!








im 10 here








and im 13 here...
but now im 14:]]


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

** of u and ur horse!
sorry! 
i make mistakes alot!! lol


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Couple months after I got him and put some weight on him.









This is the most recent pic i have and it's from almost a year ago.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww how cute!!! whats his name??


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

jiffers328 said:


> awww how cute!!! whats his name??


His name is Swoop, his show name is Lorian's Uruk-hai, he is my 16.1 TB eventer/jumper! and the love of my life, besides my dogs and bf! lol


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is me riding my old horse, I no longer have him though.
I don't have any new pictures strangely riding my new baby yet.
:?


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

This is Doc when I first started riding him








This is Doc when I bought him








This is us a few days ago


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't own my own horse, but I'll show you two that I work with at my barn. =] 









This is Charity, taken on Monday after a good lunge under-tack. As said before, she is my summer project horse that I'm working with and I would love to do dressage on her. We are currently just taking things slow with her, and hoping she loses her "racing" figure. =] She's 5 y/o.









This is Kelly, taken awhile ago. Thinking late May of this year. He's my current lesson horse and all-around sweetheart. Right now, I'm doing some dressage movements on him and am really proud when he's in frame. It takes forever but is worth it. We do some jumping and he loves it as much as I do!


I'm actually looking into a horse on this Friday (tomorrow) that I'm interested in. If I get him, I'll post him here. =]


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww all of the pics r soooo cute!!!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

THEN...









NOW...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is my boy Romeo he is a Quarter horse Arabian cross
I have had him for 4 months.

This is the first (or second) time I met him









The day before we bought him
















The day we got him (March 16 2008)








His first show (July 9th)








^Barrel racing








^Ditto








^7-14-2008


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awwww in the 1st pic his eyes r soo pretty!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Awwww pretty horses!!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

this is about a year after we got her  after fattening her up  










and here is last weekend


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

the first day i rode him it was his second day here 








and us i dont know when but its recent lol


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww everyone looks great with their horses!!


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

this is a recent picture of us


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww We Control The Chaos does ur horse only have one white spot on its back, or multiple?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

before..








a month after...


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww!! Harlee rides horses, i love ur horses eyes!!! r they two differnt colors??


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Nope, they're both blue


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

he has one heart shaped spot on his withers and another round spot on his left girth area and another round spot on his belly right. all small. he also has a chestnut spot in the middle of his blaze


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww lol i love his eyes!!

and awww!!! lol Jiff has little spots all over his back from the sun...but i think there cute lol! 
aww he has one shaped like a heart?? whats his name??


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

yepp yepp. His name is Doc. Mister Doc. And We Control The Chaos at shows  










I dont have a good large picture of it but you can still see the heart


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's me and the horse I most recently leased, Mikey.
<3 I love this goofy guy.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

aww how cute! i love it!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is Calypso a few days old:








and now at 1 (also standing at 15'2)I don't have a good head shot of her, not recent ones:










Cobalt a few days old:








and him now at 1:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Allie, that's an awesome photo of you 2! I love it. She always has such a kind look on her face.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww My2Geldings those are awesome photos!! there sooo cute!! 
and JustDressageIt u guys r both beautiful!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you very much  I will try to get some photos in the morning when I go spend time with them.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Cute pics everyone!!

Here's one of me and Jubilee when she first arrived (Oct 2007):
*note: I just finished lunging her so thats why the line is on the side of her halter, and she barely had a forelock! :









And here's a very recent one (Summer 2008):


----------

